# Tesla RecentClips mp4 files damaged



## officer_krupke (4 mo ago)

I was hit on the highway and Tesla recorded my drive in my recent clips, the recent clips in question have data but will not play. The first 12 files in the recent hour work but after that they do not work. Is there anywhere to turn to repair the clips, see attached photo as some videos show a length but others do not.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

See if VLC will play them. It can sometimes play damaged files.






VLC: Official site - Free multimedia solutions for all OS! - VideoLAN







www.videolan.org


----------



## officer_krupke (4 mo ago)

garsh said:


> See if VLC will play them. It can sometimes play damaged files.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VLC will not play the broken mp4 files or repair them for that matter. Looking for someone who has had success with repairing the mp4's from recent clips, whether it be software or a professional.


----------

